# Is this inappropriate for me



## LK600

I do graphics on the side, especially when I get bored.  I made this the other weekend and just uploaded it to my avatar.  Now that I've given it some thought, I'm wondering if this is inappropriate because of my status and the possible connotations it might suggest.  If it is... please tell me so I can correct the situation.  No offense is intended.


----------



## LK600

NVM, if I have to ask, it's better to wait.  A pic of me will have to do lol.


----------



## Warrior1256

Intriguing! I would certainly like to know what your first choice of avatar was!


----------



## LK600

Warrior1256 said:


> Intriguing! I would certainly like to know what your first choice of avatar was!



Oh I'll show you, I was just worried about me (a day away from being entered) using it as my avatar.  Anyway, here it is...


----------



## Warrior1256

Yeah, I see your point, the rule of thumb being that the S&C are not to be used until you reach MM status. But after that.....GO FOR IT!!!!! Very cool avatar!!!!


----------



## LK600

Warrior1256 said:


> Yeah, I see your point, the rule of thumb being that the S&C are not to be used until you reach MM status. But after that.....GO FOR IT!!!!! Very cool avatar!!!!



I didnt make it for use as an avatar, but was looking to change what I was using and thought it would work.  Directly there after lol... I realized what It could possible look like.  So, now I'll just use my pic which is better anyway.

Graphics are fun for me (and at times profitable).  When I get bored... photoshop comes out.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Its a cool graphic.  I can tell by the symbols in it that youve done some "forward" reading.....id suggest you dont do anymore of thag

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600

Ripcord22A said:


> Its a cool graphic.  I can tell by the symbols in it that youve done some "forward" reading.....id suggest you dont do anymore of thag



You would be right.  I have been "forward" reading (before I understood what forward reading was) on and off for about... 20 years.  I have NOT done any since I was voted on, based on everyone's advise.  I can not help I was curious over the years (which in most everything else would be a good thing lol), but I needed to know what _I was interested in joining.  _


----------



## Bloke

LK600 said:


> View attachment 5793
> 
> 
> Oh I'll show you, I was just worried about me (a day away from being entered) using it as my avatar.  Anyway, here it is...



It sure looks like a very cool  MM image to me. A good choice not using it until you are one. Well done on the image and your judgement


----------



## LK600

Bloke said:


> It sure looks like a very cool  MM image to me. A good choice not using it until you are one. Well done on the image and your judgement



Thank you Bloke.  It's much appreciated.


----------



## Warrior1256

LK600 said:


> I have been "forward" reading (before I understood what forward reading was) on and off for about... 20 years. I have NOT done any since I was voted on, based on everyone's advise. I can not help I was curious over the years (which in most everything else would be a good thing lol), but I needed to know what _I was interested in joining. _


I get that. I did the same before I joined. But if you haven't already done so my advice is to NOT read anything having to do with the EA, FC or MM degree rituals. Most of what you read will be wrong anyway and what little truth there is will take away from something that is supposed to be unique and fresh.


----------



## LK600

Warrior1256 said:


> I get that. I did the same before I joined. But if you haven't already done so my advice is to NOT read anything having to do with the EA, FC or MM degree rituals. Most of what you read will be wrong anyway and what little truth there is will take away from something that is supposed to be unique and fresh.



I have not mostly because I didn't see the point in it before.  Now that I'll be directly experiencing it, I'm glad I didn't.  My "Forward" reading had much more to do with perceived interconnections between Judea and early Christian sects, and the possible continuation of multiple lines of thought.  Anyway, I guess it doesn't matter.  But yes sir, I'm not peaking!


----------



## Brother JC

I see one inconsistency but I'll refrain from pointing it out till after your Initiation.


----------



## LK600

Brother JC said:


> I see one inconsistency but I'll refrain from pointing it out till after your Initiation.



Sounds like a plan.  I'll ask again tomorrow then!


----------



## Keith C

LK600 said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I'll ask again tomorrow then!



I missed the point in one of your previous posts that you are being entered today.   Enjoy it and congratulations.


----------



## Warrior1256

LK600 said:


> My "Forward" reading had much more to do with perceived interconnections between Judea and early Christian sects, and the possible continuation of multiple lines of thought.


This is very interesting to me also. Here's hoping that you have a really great experience.


----------



## LK600

Warrior1256 said:


> This is very interesting to me also. Here's hoping that you have a really great experience.



Thank you sir!



Keith C said:


> I missed the point in one of your previous posts that you are being entered today.   Enjoy it and congratulations.



I Hope to!  To borrow a quote...

*Armageddon (1998)*
_Oscar_: Great, I got that "excited/scared" feeling. Like 98% excited, 2% scared. Or maybe it's more - It could be two - it could be 98% scared, 2% excited but that's what makes it so intense, it's so - confused. I can't really figure it out.


----------



## Warrior1256

LK600 said:


> Great, I got that "excited/scared" feeling. Like 98% excited, 2% scared. Or maybe it's more - It could be two - it could be 98% scared, 2% excited but that's what makes it so intense, it's so - confused. I can't really figure it out.


Lol!


----------



## Bloke

LK600 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope to!  To borrow a quote...
> 
> *Armageddon (1998)*
> _Oscar_: Great, I got that "excited/scared" feeling. Like 98% excited, 2% scared. Or maybe it's more - It could be two - it could be 98% scared, 2% excited but that's what makes it so intense, it's so - confused. I can't really figure it out.



Hope you were able to eventually relax into 2%, then 0% scared...


----------



## Matt L

Good luck on your journey.  I like that logo a lot!


----------



## Brother JC

I hope it went well!


----------



## Warrior1256

You are keeping us in suspense. How did it go?


----------



## LK600

Warrior1256 said:


> You are keeping us in suspense. How did it go?



https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/brief-introduction-and-hello-from-fl.28391/

It was great, I had a wonderful time.  Above is my original thread I've been updating.  Thanks' for asking!


----------



## Warrior1256

LK600 said:


> It was great, I had a wonderful time. Above is my original thread I've been updating. Thanks' for asking!


Congratulations BROTHER.


----------



## Brother JC

So, any thoughts on what I'd change? Think about the lodge room...


----------



## Ripcord22A

Brother JC said:


> So, any thoughts on what I'd change? Think about the lodge room...


I was thinking the same thing jc....also i personally would get rid of the symbol @ the bottom of the square as its AASR, 14° not blue lodge

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600

Brother JC said:


> So, any thoughts on what I'd change? Think about the lodge room...



Ill have to get back with you on this.  I can think of possible placement issues or the radiance beams having issues.  I'll look into to it.  Thanks!


----------



## LK600

Ripcord22A said:


> I was thinking the same thing jc....also i personally would get rid of the symbol @ the bottom of the square as its AASR, 14° not blue lodge



I can tell you the reason I added the letter (symbol) had nothing to due with the 14°, but probably along the same lines that it is used though.  Having said that, I guess it's a moot point seeing that it is intended to be a Masonic personal graphic (maybe it's placement should be removed).


----------



## Ripcord22A

LK600 said:


> I can tell you the reason I added the letter (symbol) had nothing to due with the 14°, but probably along the same lines that it is used though.  Having said that, I guess it's a moot point seeing that it is intended to be a Masonic personal graphic (maybe it's placement should be removed).


As you said...its a personal graphic....we were just discussing changes WE would make

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

LK600 said:


> Ill have to get back with you on this.  I can think of possible placement issues or the radiance beams having issues.  I'll look into to it.  Thanks!



It's not an issue, per se, merely the alignment of the lodge.
It's no big deal, just my own compass rise spinning in my head.


----------



## LK600

Ripcord22A said:


> As you said...its a personal graphic....we were just discussing changes WE would make



Absolutely,  and the "we" being you guys whose opinions I greatly value.  I was explaining my thought process in why I placed it, and not why I disagree with you or anyone else.  I only know what I know, and in some areas, my knowledge is extremely lacking.


----------



## Warrior1256

LK600 said:


> I only know what I know, and in some areas, my knowledge is extremely lacking.


Lol....I'm a member of that club!


----------



## LK600

Brother JC said:


> It's not an issue, per se, merely the alignment of the lodge.
> It's no big deal, just my own compass rise spinning in my head.


Well, if something on it is incorrect (in any way), than that would be a big deal to me lol.  Any suggestions (if possible) would be welcomed.


----------



## Brother JC

In my mind the point in a circle with the lines up with the lodge, thereby putting E at the top of the image. Like I said, a little, personal thing.


----------



## LK600

Brother JC said:


> In my mind the point in a circle with the lines up with the lodge, thereby putting E at the top of the image. Like I said, a little, personal thing.


I think I understand what your saying.  Thank you for helping!


----------



## SCStrong

Congrats on being Entered, Brother !!


----------



## LK600

SCStrong said:


> Congrats on being Entered, Brother !!


Thank you!


----------



## GKA

It is easy to get caught up in the secrecy and mystery of Freemasonry, but please remember that the most powerfull item that you can take from it is your experience and it is that experience which defines you as a Mason, not your knowledge


----------



## Warrior1256

GKA said:


> please remember that the most powerfull item that you can take from it is your experience and it is that experience which defines you as a Mason, not your knowledge


Excellent point Brother!


----------



## LK600

GKA said:


> It is easy to get caught up in the secrecy and mystery of Freemasonry, but please remember that the most powerfull item that you can take from it is your experience and it is that experience which defines you as a Mason, not your knowledge


Thank you for the advise.  It is definitely something I should remember.


----------



## fmasonlog

You didn't know, so it's okay. Just don't do it again, because now you know.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## fmasonlog

P.s. i agree with other brothers, love the logo lol.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600

fmasonlog said:


> You didn't know, so it's okay. Just don't do it again, because now you know.







fmasonlog said:


> P.s. i agree with other brothers, love the logo lol.



Thank you brother.  I enjoy photoshop and thus I am always working on something.


----------



## Warrior1256

fmasonlog said:


> You didn't know, so it's okay. Just don't do it again, because now you know.


***snicker snicker***


fmasonlog said:


> P.s. i agree with other brothers, love the logo lol.


Absolutely!


----------



## G-clef

LK600 said:


> View attachment 5793
> 
> 
> Oh I'll show you, I was just worried about me (a day away from being entered) using it as my avatar.  Anyway, here it is...



Beautiful.


----------

